# Gluteus medius tendon repair



## lmcreynolds@aoamail.net (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi

I am needing a CPT code for "repair of chronic gluteus medius tendon tear".  I can't seem to find one and am leaning towards unlisted procedure, even though I hate to use those.  If there isn't a CPT code for it, is there one close to it so I can get an idea for a dollar amount to charge if I use the unlisted procedure?  

Thanks so much.
Lorie


----------



## AlanPechacek (Aug 10, 2017)

I would recommend you read the "Similar Threads" listed below this panel.  It basically comes down to using the Unlisted Procedure Code 27299, and pairing it to 27385 for a "Primary Repair," even though these are usually chronic tear situations.  Having reviewed the possibilities, I would agree with this combination.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

